# Godlke body, taller, bigger **** - My quest for a "Total Man Transformation"



## TMT (Jan 31, 2011)

Hey guys, I've been lurking a while, but today is the day I've decided to break my silence.

You guys have inspired me to finally step up and stop being a miserable out of shape dude.

*OVER THE NEXT 6 MONTHS I AM GOING TO COMPLETELY TRANSFORM MY BODY AND MIND.*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1bYDXGabnk
​
I am going to make myself unrecognisable from the person I am today, not just to everyone else, but myself too. And every step of my quest will be well documented with blog posts, pictures and videos. You can keep track of my progress over the next 6 months at...



http://www.totalmantransformation.com​
I had always generally kept myself in good shape, ate well and lived a very happy life.

Now I'm not gonna go all American Idol on you all like some pussy, but 18 months ago some bad s**t happened as it sometimes does in life. And in a period of self loathing I evolved into a tired, washed out, horrible porky mess! My life went right down the shitter and I was absolutely disgusted with myself.

Now I've decided to turn myself back around to being the fit, confident guy that I once was. Only this time I'm going to do it much better than before. Because not only am I going to get in the best shape of my life, I am also going to transform things that not many people think are possible.

For example, I am going to transform...

*MY PENIS*

Yes, it very much is possible! Over the coming weeks and months I'm going to work on developing a massive penis that would make a veteran pornstars and their gaping, overused minges cower in fear!

*MY HEIGHT*

If there's one part of the transformation program that I'm having slight doubts about, it's gotta be this one. But to hell with it! I'm going to work on lengthening my body every single day as if I am going to succeed, and in 6 months we'll just have to see what happens.

*MY VOICE*

I don't have a bad voice, but I thought that if I'm improving myself in every other area, why not this one as well? I will be having sessions with a vocal coach every week, and will be working on making my voice deeper, bassier (is that even a word), richer and smoother.

*MY FACE*

Again, I'm not an ugly dude. But being a depressed, miserable, drunk bastard over the past year has taken its toll on me. So I'm going to work out and sculpt my facial muscles with exercises specifically designed for me, to restore my handsome bastardness.

*MY CONFIDENCE*

This is the biggie, without confidence everything else is worthless. My confidence has definitely taken a knock, so the next 6 months is the perfect time to build it right back up again. Except I'm going to become far more confident than I've ever been before. The video you've just watched, I was tempted to edit the awkward parts out, but I thought to hell with it! Let the world see me as I am right now, warts and all. Then they'll appreciate what I become even more when they see the final video in September. Hell, having watched that video I truly cringed. But that's a good thing, it's made me realise how much work I've got to do. Luckily, I have a truly brilliant hypnotherapist to help me along the way, who knows how to literally transform the mind and the self image, which of course changes your life. I talk more about all I've learned on the subject on my website, so be sure to check it out!

Thank you guys for being an inspiration to me. I hope I can count on your moral support over the coming months. I know that this place is going to be a great support system for me, and I hope too that I can give back and inspire some of you as well.

I'll keep you guys informed how I'm getting on. Again, you can keep track of my progress at...

http://www.totalmantransformation.com​


----------



## Ghost1466867995 (Jul 27, 2010)

one word that describes this post..

Fail...


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

My word is ****he&d!!!!


----------



## DANthirty (Jan 28, 2011)

[quote name=

*MY PENIS*

Yes, it very much is possible! Over the coming weeks and months I'm going to work on developing a massive penis that would make a veteran pornstars and their gaping, overused minges cower in fear!

were do i sighn up!!!!!!! its just the thing ive been searching for all my life!!!!!!!!!:becky:


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Can't wait till London sees this post he will rip him apart lmao


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Mmm interesting !!!! I dont need to be transformed cause im london1976. Maybe take a few inches off my tackle lol


----------



## 19years (Aug 1, 2009)

London1976 said:


> Mmm interesting !!!! I dont need to be transformed cause im london1976. Maybe take a few inches off my tackle lol


i LOL'd.

This OP is obviously a spammer.


----------



## fuzzybadfoot (Aug 21, 2015)

the guys a nutter!!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I am having problems in this area, my d1ck is totally overshadowing my quads has anyone got any advice?


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

freddee said:


> I am having problems in this area, my d1ck is totally overshadowing my quads has anyone got any advice?


Bigger quads!!!!! Lol


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

At my age frankie come on, they ain't bad just need more sweep, I might do walking lunges as well, or just punch myself in the bollox!!


----------



## easyroller (Aug 22, 2010)

freddee said:


> I am having problems in this area, my d1ck is totally overshadowing my quads has anyone got any advice?


tuck like a tranny


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Then ya can't see me hams!!!


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

Wouldn't mind the penis extension have to keep an eye out to see how he gets on hahaha


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

cmon dudes as we`re members here we`re all related to a horse and can fcuk 5x a nite already...

i actually thought he was pretty funny but then as usual i only lasted a few mins into the vid...

:becky:

spam of the month i`d say!


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

The only horse I think I'm related to must be a pantomime one! And the last time I was fkd 5 times in one night was when the cops threw multiple charges at me!

I always told birds I was like the big dipper, an exiting but scary ride that only lasts 3 minutes!


----------



## paauggiee (Mar 9, 2011)

Extreme said:


> I always told birds I was like the big dipper, an exiting but scary ride that only lasts 3 minutes!


How on earth do you last 3 minutes?


----------

